# Corydoras pygmaeus - WHAT DO YOU WANT?!? ARG!



## omega (Apr 1, 2004)

What is wrong with these pretty and huggably cute fish? They refuse to eat anything I put in the tank. I've tried flake food (Omega One and high quality brineshrimp flake), frozen food (brineshrimp and bloodworm), and sinking wafers (Hikari and Wardley). They simply hover and lick the food I put in but then they go away. I have not seen them eat since they came home.

I bought 30 of these guys 3 months or so ago, and they started to die 2 weeks ago -- one by one. What is wrong with you? Why would you rather die than eat the food I give you? You're hurting my feelings! At least I think they starved because my water is fine as far as I can tell. Arg! Why are they torturing me like this? :evil:

Has anyone had any luck keeping these fish long term? If so, what do you feed them? Please tell me!







I have 5 left and they are so thin.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2005)

*I have one*



omega said:


> What is wrong with these pretty and huggably cute fish? They refuse to eat anything I put in the tank. I've tried flake food (Omega One and high quality brineshrimp flake), frozen food (brineshrimp and bloodworm), and sinking wafers (Hikari and Wardley). They simply hover and lick the food I put in but then they go away. I have not seen them eat since they came home.
> 
> I bought 30 of these guys 3 months or so ago, and they started to die 2 weeks ago -- one by one. What is wrong with you? Why would you rather die than eat the food I give you? You're hurting my feelings! At least I think they starved because my water is fine as far as I can tell. Arg! Why are they torturing me like this? :evil:
> 
> ...


I have one(use to have more) of theses cutie little guys in my tank with the rest of my cories. Take a close look at there anal vent when the fish is at rest are there any stick like protrusions hanging out? Could be worms? I lost quite a few fish to worms (Camallanus worms).Lack of appetite is a sign that somthing is wrong. 
http://www.biosci.ohio-state.edu/~parasite/camallanus.html 
this site gives you the scoop one theses guys great pics of the worms. And if they have worms here is the site to buy the meds from.
http://petsupplies4less.com/sbsite.php?&i=Levamisole+Soluble+Powder,+20.17+gm. 
here is some brief info QUOTED from the G.C.K.A. Newsletter, May 2003 Beware the Camallanus Worm!QUOTE

"One of the less glamorous facts of tropical fish keeping is the occasional occurrence of parasites. Most killikeepers manage to keep white spot (Ich) and Velvet (Oondinium) under fairly good control, but occasionally, we're faced with the dreaded Camallanus worm.

Until recently, the only cure for this pest (which is noticeably visible only when fine red "threads" begin to protrude from the anus of affected fish), was euthanasia of the fish and complete sterilization of the tank. More recently, a treatment has been found, as reported in a recent article by Charles Harrison. Since the larval forms of this parasite can spread rapidly through a fishroom, early (and thorough) treatment is recommended.

Members of the nematode family, Camallanus worms are intestinal parasites that use a row of hook-like structures to attach to the inside of the intestine, and feed on the fishes' blood. Close inspection of infected fish reveals a swollen, irritated vent area. The larval forms of the worm use common copepods as intermediate hosts, and the infestation is easily transmitted from tank to tank.

Early signs of the problem may go unnoticed, and include minor swelling of the belly and lack of appetite. Later, twisted spines are not uncommon. Eventually, the anus and reproductive organs become so inflamed that secondary infection kills the fish.

Levacide (levamisole hydrochloride), a cattle wormer, has proven effective against Camallanus worms. Charles has levamisole hydrochloride available in 5 gram packets. Dissolve in 3 oz. of water to make a 5% solution; 2 ml of this will treat 2 gallons of tank water. A 5 gm packet is enough to treat 100 gals. of tank water. Use is straightforward: dose the tank, then 24 hours later do a complete water change, vacuuming the gravel to remove any remaining larvae.

"It's hard to overdose with this chemical," says Charles. "The fish in our study showed no side effects at all. Close examination of the tank water showed no effect on &#8230; other tank flora." Close observation of treated fish is recommended, since full impact of secondary infections may not become visible immediately."

Reference: 
Harrison, Charles H. "Treatment for Camallanus." http://www.aka.org, affiliate clubs, St. Louis K. A.

-- G.C.K.A. Newsletter, May 2003


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

It could be a good possibility that they do have parasites, so it sure couldn't hurt to try that first.

I've had the little guys for over a year now with no problems, and they started eating almost right away too, so there must be something amiss with yours not to eat.
Mine eat pretty much anything that falls to the bottom of the tank, including OSI flake food, NLS growth food and blood worms.

Hope you can get it figured out before it's too late....


----------



## FobbyBobby23 (Mar 8, 2005)

i had same frustration!! but only for the first two weeks

first two weeks, these guys schooled like crazy, never ate anything, and i began to become worried

then after they stopped schooling, and settled down, and probably got more comfortable in the tank, they started to eat food that i was feeding my shrimp (crab cuisine and hikary sinking wafers, the kind designed for bottomfeeders like cories)

before the food was just drop to the bottom, and nothign would happen, now they just attack the food and look like ravenous pigs

im not sure how this helps you though...but i think just allowing them to get comfortable in the tank and putting in the same food perhaps every so often they get used to it and start eating it? i'm not sure..but thats just my experience with the cories

i also have a looot of hiding places, since my tank is densely planted

also, did you contact whoever you bought them from? you could try asking them what they fed the cories

i did that with mine too, they told me a lot of things and the sinking wafers was on the list, and in the first 2 initial weeks none of the cories would touch the hikari wafers, it wasn't until they stopped schooling and i guess got comfortable in my tank did they start eating...


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

Mine goes crazy over the hikari sinking wafers.. NOT the Hikari algae wafers.. The ones meant for cories. The other food that they go crazy for is tubifex worms.. i think this is their absolute favourite. If you cant get your hands on live tubifex worms..you can get the bottle from hikari but they float so i made a personal contraption that will hold it down in the water while they feed on it.. hth.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2005)

Anything new are your pygmaeus corys OK?


----------



## omega (Apr 1, 2004)

I found another dead today.  I feel like such a butcher!

I don't think they've contracted the worm disease because I can't see anything sticking out of their anus nor are the other fish in the tank sick and losing appetite. Only the cories are sickly. But at this time, I am desperate. I will order some of that medication just in case.

I will also try to buy some of that Hikari sinking wafers, because I've been feeding them the Hikari algae wafers. Maybe that's why?


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Derek, if they have internal parasites, you won't necessarily see any outward symptoms. With many fish, they are already carrying parasites when you get them, so it's not a bad idea to worm them, especially if they are wild.
The other fish in the tank can be just fine and you can still have a certain batch carrying a parasite load.

I hope you can get it figured out before you lose more.


----------



## New 2 Fish (Dec 31, 2004)

My regular cories love the sinking wafers.... they are usually available locally. If you can't find some in a hurry, let me know and I'll mail you a handful....


----------



## Nymph (Apr 6, 2005)

How about the setup of your tank? Any specifications? You mentioned that your water is as fine as you can see, perhaps you would like to share your water parameters? Are they all by themselves in the tank? Any signs of bullying or otherwise (taking a shot in the dark here).

Better luck soon.


----------



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

A fish will not starve itself to death. It just wont happen. Your cories are sick. Either poisoned or have internal parisites. If poisoned (such as ammonia, co2, or something else, they could have got it before you bought them) it can take the fish weeks before it dies. Ususally it wont eat because its too stressed. But starvation is not the cause of death. Hopefully some will make it and start eating again. Keep up the good water quality. Don't bother trying to medicate them, it's not worth all the trouble, most of them will die anyway.
The strongest will survive and will most likely outlive any other fish you own.


----------



## imafishy! (Dec 11, 2005)

Are your corys Ok? If the problem still persists, then I would try to contact the previous owners of the fish and ask them what they fed them. It's a frustration when a fish doesn't eat...I hope they get better!!!!  

PS Did you try bloodworms? I think they will eat them...my corys love it.

Good luck!


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

JaySilverman said:


> A fish will not starve itself to death. It just wont happen. Your cories are sick. Either poisoned or have internal parisites. If poisoned (such as ammonia, co2, or something else, they could have got it before you bought them) it can take the fish weeks before it dies. Ususally it wont eat because its too stressed. But starvation is not the cause of death. Hopefully some will make it and start eating again. Keep up the good water quality. Don't bother trying to medicate them, it's not worth all the trouble, most of them will die anyway.
> The strongest will survive and will most likely outlive any other fish you own.


agree with this, in my xp because cories are bottom feeders they tend to be the ones that have more cases of worms and appetite problems. [IMO discus too which likes to pick up off aq floor] a substantial die off and the strongest survive in the roughest conditions...[i'm bad fishkeeper]

keep the water clean and try to add some appetite boosters into the water. usually b complex vitamins. HTH...


----------



## omega (Apr 1, 2004)

The remaining two died before the new food and medication arrive.  It really is sad! I am hoping to purchase a new school of Corydoras hastatus when they become available. At least this time, I'll have the medication if anything weird should happen.

I feel awful. Thank you for all your help guys. I appreciate it very much.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 18, 2005)

*sorry for your fishy loss*



omega said:


> The remaining two died before the new food and medication arrive.  It really is sad! I am hoping to purchase a new school of Corydoras hastatus when they become available. At least this time, I'll have the medication if anything weird should happen.
> 
> I feel awful. Thank you for all your help guys. I appreciate it very much.


How are the other fish in you tank?, what types do you have? 
When you get a new school of corys I would deworm them before putting them in to your main tank. I would monitor you tank and your fish for a few weeks before adding anything new. Because parasites/ worms can go unnoticed until the infestation is severe.


----------



## soyadude (Dec 17, 2005)

Hi Omega,

Sorry to hear about your losses, dead cories are a painful sight. They're one of the most likeable fishes and one of my favourites.

This may be a bit too late but if you care to answer them... What substrate do you have in your tank by the way with your cories? Did they look like they starved to death(concave tummies)? Did they sit in a spot for long periods of time and not sifting the substrate like they usually do? Did you add any salt into the tanks? What's the PH like?


----------



## omega (Apr 1, 2004)

I don't like test kits so I never test for anything. My tap water, according to the water company, has 0-1 dKH/dGH. After each water change (50-90%), I add about 3 dGH of Ca using CaCl2.2H2O and 3 dGH of Mg using MgSO4.7H2O. I also add about 1-2 dKH using baking soda. I add about 21-25 ppm NO3 total each week. I don't know how much PO4 or traces I add. I just add a pinch of PO4 and Plantex CSm+B here and there. If I see green spot algae then I add more PO4. If I see white growth, then I add more traces. If I see crumbled tips then I add more Ca and Mg.

My substrate is Black Magnum blasting sand. It's inert. I also maintain about .5-1 ppm glutaraldehyde in the tank. The only algae I see is dust algae on the glass. Plants are growing well and pearling. I have 2 pairs of half-black yellow guppies (reportedly very sensitive fish), Boraras urapthalmoides, cherry shrimps, and up until recently a school of Corydoras pygmaeus. The guppies are breeding and the males' tails are not burned (a sign of stress and poison). The cherry shrimps are pregnant. Aside from the death of the corydoras, I don't see any signs of stress. Everybody is eating and swimming around. Not even the guppies are at the surface. They mostly swim everywhere grazing on whatever they find on the leaves.

I don't add any salt. The cories swim around and dart to the surface for air every now and then. But before they die, they are pale white and skinny as heck. I don't know if their tummies are concave. I don't know how else to describe their appearance except that they look like Holocaust prisonsers posing for photos one see on television and books.

I just don't understand what could have gone wrong.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

I'd agree that you're fish were most likely on their way out when you got them. If you saw how they were handeled on the way to the LFS you'd be surprised that any fish survive.

Don't feel too bad. We all contribute a little to the problem by creating a mass market for these critters. Kind of gets back to the ethics of keeping pets in the first place..... etc., etc. Personally, I think keeping and promoting an undestanding of the different species is more likely to lead to their preservation in the long run. If you're hanging out on an internet forum, I'd guess you're doing a better job than 90% of the people that buy fish.

Try again with the cories. I'd stay away from medications unless you have a clear indication of what is wrong. You're as likely to make things worse as you are to help.


----------



## soyadude (Dec 17, 2005)

I don't know what effect adding what you do to your water chemistry though.. but only other possibility I guess is they're wild caught and either had parasites or had trouble adjusting to aquarium life. Or they were just plain too stressed being handled from LFS til you brought them home as gualac mentioned. I never encountered such a high mortality rate though (100%) from just handling stress.


----------



## omega (Apr 1, 2004)

Like you, I just don't think it could be stress due to being wild caught or being improperly handled. They gradually died off over a period of 3 months. That's a very long time to be stressed. So I feel that it's my fault somehow. I did something to kill them. I just wish I knew what I did so that I don't do it again when the next batch comes in.


----------



## soyadude (Dec 17, 2005)

Maybe you could get more info from your LFS about where they're coming from and etc when the next batch comes in and good luck.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

*Corys and black blasting sand*

A few years ago I put a few corys in a tank with black blasting sand, and, like yours they soon quit eating and died. I looked closely and it appeared that they had damaged mouths, which makes sense because the blasting grit is very sharp. I quit using it for that reason and now use Soilmaster pro select charcoal for substrate. I now have 5 corys in my 29 gallon tank and they are eating and frisky as they should be. So, my advice is dump the blasting grit or give up keeping sand sifting fish.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Hoppy,

I completely agree with you about the blasting grit. I have heard similiar problems, however I personally have a school of 6 C. pygmeaus in a tank with the blasting grit. They have lived in tanks with that substrate for over a year and are as healthy and happy as ever. I do not feed any special live, frozen or sinking foods so possibly they are forced to feed from the water column and that has kept them safe......

My observations though tell me the C pygmeaus is more of a schooling fish. Mine spend most of their time resting on plant leaves and swimming with the tetras and rasboras. I don't believe the pygmies spend alot of time sand shifting, atleast compared to other species.


----------



## Fortuna Wolf (Feb 3, 2007)

I'll second that a problem may be your sand substrate. If its crushed slag from blast furnances (which is probably is) its very bad for cories and other bottom dwellers. Ditch the slag and replace with some Estes Marine sand (in black of course).


----------



## Round Head (Feb 28, 2006)

I have both the pymaeus and the hastatus. The only problems I had with them was shipping DOA.
After a week in my tank, I treated with with PraziPro, let them rest the second week , and treated them again on the third week. I don't really know if they needed the PraziPro treatment or not, I just do this for all of new fish I get. Mine eats just about anything.

Good luck.


----------

